
Reddit’s Community: Can’t Win with ‘Em, Can’t Win Without ‘Em - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/06/hows-that-popcorn-reddit/
======
FuriouslyAdrift
Something they failed to point out is the reddit community also directly pays
to keep the lights on through reddit gold. So the community created the
contents, maintains the site, polices the community, and pays for everything.
I wonder if there a case to make that reddit is community property? What,
exactly, does the corporate entity that is reddit, inc. being to the table at
all? At this point the only thing that can save the site is Pao's dismissal. I
don't think even resigning would be enough. It needs to be as humiliating a
dismissal, financially and publicly, as possible. I doubt they'll do anything
as it looks like they are prepping for the final vc exit anyways.

